# Super helpful PL lectures- Dr. Israetel



## Milo (Feb 16, 2016)

There's a ton of them but here's the first one in regards to "Raw Powerlifting Training Priorities".
Fairly basic for some of yall but for me it was extremely helpful.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2016)

Dude knows his shizzle. I use a lot of his philosophy for peaking programming.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 16, 2016)

Great Post Milo High 5


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 16, 2016)

Saved for later. Thanks.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Feb 16, 2016)

perfect. gonna watch it later.


----------

